# We all do this prep thing for one reason or another



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Some have a more realistic process in mind than others, not passing judgment, but I had a thought the other day. I prep for a 30 day stretch without power due to a sudden weather event where I would need to live in my basement. I have 70% of my water needs covered and money would fix the rest of it in about 15 minutes (buying bottled water) Food I need to work on. Prepping the food, I have several options, Coleman stove, gas grill, fire pit. I began thinking about the grill.......I'm not going to have refrigeration and since I am gone so often do not have much fresh frozen meat on hand. And when I do, I like to grill outside where the grill resides. And if I get the big weather event I prep for, the grill most likely could be destroyed. Hmmmmm......If my house does not get damaged as a result of the storm, then I might be okay. I was thinking about getting a second propane bottle for the grill. I still might but they are $30 new, I don't have time to drive about the township searching for old tanks to trade in on exchange program. More concerned about destroyed grill. I'm thinking about getting a new grill in the next year or 2, going with a Weber, perhaps I could refurb the old one, just in case.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure what the purpose of this thread is.
Are you asking why others prep?
Or looking for grill recommendations?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Having an extra tank is a good idea. We have several. We also have many methods of cooking, like you do.
You can buy burners (big ones) that hook up directly to a propane tank. Ours cost us $30. We bought 2, and they are 
about 10-12 inches wide, made out of cast iron.
We prep for anything that might happen. 
Besides which, our grandson will eat 8 times a day...so that's a good reason to have a lot of food on hand!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I just picked up a new 20# from Sams club last week. It's was $30 I think, but it has a gauge. Now I have 2x 20# and 1 30# and a while bunch of the disposable 1 pounders. I use them to run a couple of mr. Heaters. I've got the propane grill option but I rarely use it since I got my smoker. It's well worth having some extra tanks handy.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not sure what the purpose of this thread is.
> Are you asking why others prep?
> Or looking for grill recommendations?


Random thoughts. I have been driving about 2000 miles a week lately. Sometimes in chunks of about 900 in less than 30hours, some at night.

I'd be fairly certain that plenty of us grill and we keep our grills in one location and not move them about much. So plenty of us are exposed to loss of the grill, ironically by the same reason that we prep, or at least in my case, weather catastrophe.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Random thoughts. I have been driving about 2000 miles a week lately. Sometimes in chunks of about 900 in less than 30hours, some at night.
> 
> I'd be fairly certain that plenty of us grill and we keep our grills in one location and not move them about much. So plenty of us are exposed to loss of the grill, ironically by the same reason that we prep, or at least in my case, weather catastrophe.


If you're worried about losing the grill. Pick up one of those Coleman LP grills that fold up. They are made for tailgating and camping. There is a model that will run off bbq bottles.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Random thoughts. I have been driving about 2000 miles a week lately. Sometimes in chunks of about 900 in less than 30hours, some at night.
> 
> I'd be fairly certain that plenty of us grill and we keep our grills in one location and not move them about much. So plenty of us are exposed to loss of the grill, ironically by the same reason that we prep, or at least in my case, weather catastrophe.


Ah, well then, fair enough. 

It's funny, what I consider to be one of my first real preps was asking for a camping stove as a Christmas gift. And I got it!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

30 days? .... if a natural disaster goes a month you better not be plopping hamburger patties on the good ole' Weber .... the average sheeple can scrounge up a death diet to last perhaps a week .... water is out and none being trucked - you'll have people dying off within 2 weeks from various disease ....

get your Coleman geared up for covert cooking down in that basement .... buy a propane adapter (both 1lb & 20lb sizes) and plenty of extra LP tanks - extra stove/lantern fuel (white gas/naptha) if you can safely store it - stockpiled food should have eazy preparation and cooking odors in mind ....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> If you're worried about losing the grill. Pick up one of those Coleman LP grills that fold up. They are made for tailgating and camping. There is a model that will run off bbq bottles.


I found on sale on of the Coleman oval shaped grill/stove when they first came out for $60. Looking at Coleman's website, I found the sold griddle parts and stove top parts. Bought them and the converter hose for 20 LB tanks and used them while we had the motorhome. Now it sits in my "basement" hoping to never see the light of day. Best $100 bucks spent. But I also have Coleman Dual fuel liquid stoves.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Ah, well then, fair enough.
> 
> It's funny, what I consider to be one of my first real preps was asking for a camping stove as a Christmas gift. And I got it!


yes, I have a single burner dual fuel in my GHB and a double Coleman stove in the basement. I'm partial to cooking with gas, but even lately when grilling, I have a cast iron flat plate or cast iron low lip skillet, that gives the meat a sizzlin' finish, sort of like you get in say an Applebees. Hmmm applewood rub some good stuff.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> 30 days? .... if a natural disaster goes a month you better not be plopping hamburger patties on the good ole' Weber .... the average sheeple can scrounge up a death diet to last perhaps a week .... water is out and none being trucked - you'll have people dying off within 2 weeks from various disease ....
> 
> get your Coleman geared up for covert cooking down in that basement .... buy a propane adapter (both 1lb & 20lb sizes) and plenty of extra LP tanks - extra stove/lantern fuel (white gas/naptha) if you can safely store it - stockpiled food should have eazy preparation and cooking odors in mind ....


Everybody's situation is different. I live away from what might be considered a population center. I'll be just fine should a ND happen.

Speaking of ND, we supposedly had a #4 solar storm this past week. Hardly even heard a wimper about it in these parts, but was not searching either. Seems it did no reportable damage, at least that I have heard.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Propane? Naphtha? Gas?

Not mine. I use an old washer tub an an old BBQ grill top. Gives radiant heat in the winter, and is useful in my yard where campfires aren't "legal" in ground.

It's what I mainly cook on! All wood. I just cooked chicken with citrus wood. Still have some plum and avocado wood to burn!

Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I suspect that the duration of any planned SHTF scenario would exceed what even the most staunch prepper would have supplies for. Renewable, reusable and reduction of use in all resources is the best practice.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Get a Dutch oven for a back up. If your house collapses, the Dutch oven will still be there.


----------

